# Powerful cheap cree torch - have a look!



## geraintthomas

Just had a bunch of kit delivered while I'm in work. As well as cleaning kit, I wanted a small, powerful cree powered torch to use for swirl correction on cars. I didn't mind investing a bit of money into it, but for a laugh I ordered a £1.85 cree torch from Hong Kong on Ebay, just to see what it was like.

...WOW!

I tell you what, for the money it's fantastic. It's very powerful, feels robust, very small (with a handy belt clip), takes a single AA battery and is a nice clean white light.

Have a look at my test:





If anyone wants to know which one it is, it's this one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231980066796?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And best of all, it came in less than a week from Hong Kong, despite the delivery time estimate. Impressive!

Just letting you know


----------



## Scooby-RB

decent buy :thumb:


----------



## graham1970

I got a 3v rechargeable battery to go with it...makes it 3 times more powerful lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## geraintthomas

Twice as powerful  AA's are 1.5V! But that's a quality idea haha.


----------



## K777mk2

went for 3.
plus looked at his other items, and after tens minutes of ogling i mean looking i declined ordering any clothes. :argie:

make sure you dont choose the "other carrier" for delivery :doublesho


----------



## geraintthomas

Haha! Must admit it's a pretty damn good service. I ordered late last week, and it arrived today. It beat a few UK orders.


----------



## TonyHill

Just ordered one too. I don't need it, but it looks good so hey, what the hell!:thumb:


----------



## graham1970

geraintthomas said:


> Twice as powerful  AA's are 1.5V! But that's a quality idea haha.


Their from China and the advert said 3 times more powerful lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## kentphil

I have the same li-po option battery in my cree ultrafire. think they are 3.6v per battery cell.


----------



## Cuffy

Thanks for this, got to be worth a go at that price 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

If you get a chance post up some swirl spotting pics, would just like to see how easily it pics them out, even better if you have a 50/50 shot.


----------



## chongo

Just ordered 4 cheers for the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## joey.180sx

Ordered a few myself,thanks for the info.


----------



## sniktaw

Ordered, thanks 👍

sent using electrickery


----------



## Cuffy

DLGWRX02 said:


> If you get a chance post up some swirl spotting pics, would just like to see how easily it pics them out, even better if you have a 50/50 shot.


I have got plenty of fine swirls  I will get some pics using the torch when it arrives


----------



## geraintthomas

Glad I could be of help 

I'm detailing a car on the weekend, I'll see if I can get a video of the torch in action.


----------



## Clyde

Thanks just ordered one not that I need it lol

Got an email it was posted within the hour from when I placed my order - now that's efficient!!


----------



## Luke M

Thanks for the heads up. Just picked a couple up.


----------



## TonyHill

How long do these things take to arrive??? 13 days now and nothing!


----------



## steelghost

Stuff coming by post from Hong Kong I find to be massively hit and miss - can be as little as a week or on one occasion, six times that.

Given the whole thing is coming half way around the world for two fifths of  all I tend to forget about them until they arrive, and get a nice surprise when I open the random parcel marked "China Post"


----------



## st1965

steelghost said:


> Stuff coming by post from Hong Kong I find to be massively hit and miss - can be as little as a week or on one occasion, six times that.
> 
> Given the whole thing is coming half way around the world for two fifths of  all I tend to forget about them until they arrive, and get a nice surprise when I open the random parcel marked "China Post"


This is very true !... apparently they get super cheap shipping if they add it to a container load..meaning...if your item goes on when the container is nearly full you will get your purchase quickly, but if its the first item then youve got the wait til its full !!... so as said...it is a bit of a lottery as far as delivery time is concerned


----------



## Space Coyote

Mine arrived this morning.

It was shipped on the 14th September.

Shame I did my winter prep polish over the weekend :buffer:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Same as above, mine arrived today aswell and was shipped on the 14th September.


----------



## NatB79

Order shipped on the 13th. Still not here yet


----------



## sniktaw

Shipped on 13th but ain't here yet 😵


----------



## tightlines

NatB79 said:


> Order shipped on the 13th. Still not here yet





sniktaw said:


> Shipped on 13th but ain't here yet 😵


same as me


----------



## sniktaw

Away for 2 days now so we all know what will happen..


----------



## Clyde

Mine came today. Wow what service! No idea how good at spotting swirls but it's a great bit of kit to have in the house/car!!


----------



## chongo

Same here, forgot I ordered them, very small..


----------



## Clyde

TBH my package said airmail, nothing about being sat on a ship in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## K777mk2

mine arrived yesterday too.


----------



## NatB79

Mine arrived today. Have to say for what I paid for it its not too bad. Was expecting a metal tube and a bulb in bits to arrive for that price.
Can't spot much in the daylight on my snow silver Saab. But for that colour you need a powerful spot.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looks really good, will order some, detailing bargain of the year?


----------



## Andre

Now costs £1.70  I bought one, to show my wife I don't spend to much on tools after ordering a Flex 3401


----------



## sniktaw

As expected they arrived whilst I was away. Sadly, 1 of the 3 does not work 😤


----------



## sniktaw

Refund offered and accepted. Great service. Off to buy at cheaper price 😜


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Three ordered :thumb:


----------



## NatB79

Right guys I used my super cheap as chips Chinese cree torch today for the first in anger lol
Did a bit of correction on father in laws yaris. Here's pics of the torches performance. I'm happy with it.


----------



## tightlines

dont think mine will be turning up,some of you ordered after i ordered and recieved yours already :-(


----------



## scratcher

I got two... One of them works :lol:


----------



## TonyHill

Mine took 2 weeks to arrive. It's great for the price, I'm annoying the neighbours at the top of the road with it lol, it reaches about 200ft!!:thumb:


----------



## LJColeman42

Ordered 2, what batteries are people using with these ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DouglasH

Ordered 2 arrived yesterday, took 10 days which I suppose is pretty good, however neither of mine work right, tried all types of AA Batteries, one only works on half the led, changes itself to strobe then cuts off, the other works on full power for a few seconds then cuts off, disappointed as they seem quite well made.


----------



## Cuffy

Used mine in anger for the first time yesterday. More than happy for the price. 
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161015_134525_zpsqnd3ev6q.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Dont think i will be getting mine ordered on the 13th sept still no sign,Got until 17th oct to request refund as thats when the delivery date is exceeded


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Mine arrived today, two of the type advertised and another of a different design. They all work and for the price it's impossible to complain. :thumb:


----------



## evoke

I ordered a bundle of six of these:

"New 5000LM Q5 LED Zoomable Focus Flashlight Torch Light 14500/AA Lamp With Strap".

Ordered on 03 October with estimated delivery of Tue. 18 Oct. - Wed. 9 Nov.

I am confused about the battery situation though. The advert says:



> Power Supply: 1* AA Battery/1* 14500 Battery (Not including)


An AA battery is somewhat different to a 14500 battery according to the little research I've done. Can anyone who has these types of torches clarify exactly which batteries they take?

A 14500 is a Li-Ion rechargeable battery that provides. An AA battery is rated at 1.2V-1.5V (depending on whether it's a rechargeable one or not). A 14500 Li-Ion battery nominally supplies 3.7V.

I'm just wondering whether the torch will get fried with a 14500 Li-Ion battery? You also need a proper 14500 battery charger for the Li-Ion batteries - you can't use a NiCad AA battery charger. There's a much higher fire/explosion risk from 14500 batteries if they are handled incorrectly.

So, please be careful with the batteries that you choose for these torches!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I read that spec as meaning that the torch will accept, and can be used with, either type - just that the 14500 will give correspondingly greater light output.


----------



## Blacky010_10

geraintthomas said:


> Just had a bunch of kit delivered while I'm in work. As well as cleaning kit, I wanted a small, powerful cree powered torch to use for swirl correction on cars. I didn't mind investing a bit of money into it, but for a laugh I ordered a £1.85 cree torch from Hong Kong on Ebay, just to see what it was like.
> 
> ...WOW!
> 
> I tell you what, for the money it's fantastic. It's very powerful, feels robust, very small (with a handy belt clip), takes a single AA battery and is a nice clean white light.
> 
> Have a look at my test:
> Powerful Ebay Cree torch - YouTube
> 
> If anyone wants to know which one it is, it's this one:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231980066796?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And best of all, it came in less than a week from Hong Kong, despite the delivery time estimate. Impressive!
> 
> Just letting you know


Just purchased... Worth a go for £2.50 delivered!


----------



## robinh112

got mine yesterday not tested much but seems powerful enough, I paid £1.68 including P+P


----------



## Mikesphotaes

New torch on way too!


----------



## LJColeman42

Both mine arrived today & tested - both working and pretty bright !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

They are designed to use the 14500 battery.
That's what I use in mine and its like a laser


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I tried mine with AA batteries and they were just OK, so have ordered 14500s and a charger - it'll be interesting to see the improvement.


----------



## evoke

Just out of interest, did anyone have to pay customs fees on these torches?


----------



## dholdi

I didn't, how much would it have been on £1:70 ?
Probably not worth the effort.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

evoke said:


> Just out of interest, did anyone have to pay customs fees on these torches?


Nope


----------



## kingswood

ordered 2 just to be in!


----------



## robinh112

slim_boy_fat said:


> I tried mine with AA batteries and they were just OK, so have ordered 14500s and a charger - it'll be interesting to see the improvement.


any links to the one you bought, here I go again buying things I don't really need


----------



## DouglasH

After what seemed like a week of daily messages from China, I finally got a 70% refund, he wanted me to send a picture of the 2 Torches not working right, so I did...one switched on with no output in any of the 3 modes (which felt pretty daft) and the other switched on which only had half Led output in any of the 3 modes. 
I managed to get one working by swapping over the End Cap Switch unit from the faulty Led one, onto the one with no output whatsoever. Has anyone found a way to open up the Switch End Cap. Did you know that you don't have to click the Switch to change modes, you can change them by pressing lightly.


----------



## scratcher

DouglasH said:


> After what seemed like a week of daily messages from China, I finally got a 70% refund, he wanted me to send a picture of the 2 Torches not working right, so I did...one switched on with no output in any of the 3 modes (which felt pretty daft) and the other switched on which only had half Led output in any of the 3 modes.
> I managed to get one working by swapping over the End Cap Switch unit from the faulty Led one, onto the one with no output whatsoever. Has anyone found a way to open up the Switch End Cap. Did you know that you don't have to click the Switch to change modes, you can change them by pressing lightly.


I sent them a photo of the two I got side by side showing that one barely lit up.
They offered a refund straight away. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

robinh112 said:


> any links to the one you bought, here I go again buying things I don't really need


Here you go

.https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01GLO8DH0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DouglasH

scratcher said:


> I sent them a photo of the two I got side by side showing that one barely lit up.
> They offered a refund straight away. Maybe I got lucky.


Think you did. He seemed reluctant to give me a full refund, which is what I asked for and there was a kind of suggestion I would have to return them, that's why I settled on the 70% refund, now its worked out fine as I made a good one out of two bad ones.


----------



## westerman

See that for the next 20 hours they are discounted to £1.57 so ordered one. Took the plunge, hang the expense :lol:


----------



## sniktaw

My second batch arrived and only one works. That's 2/5 faulty. Seller asking for photo as proof of not working - how does he imagine a photo will help? 😑

sent using electrickery


----------



## heavyd

My 3 arrived and work ok


----------



## tightlines

still not got mine orderd on 13th september,messaged them twice telling me its a customs issue but give them 20 days to resolve issue,for a pound odd not really bothered, but doubt i will see the light


----------



## evoke

I got my 6 torches today. I had almost forgotten about them as I ordered them on 03 October so delivery took over a month. For the price I paid (basically a tenner for 6 torches delivered) I really cannot complain.

I put a single AA battery into each torch and got a 100% success rate! I was expecting a few of them not to work.










They're supposed to be zoomable but I'm not sure how that works. I've tried twisting the front end but the diameter of the light projected on a wall stays the same.

Anyway, I'm really happy with them and for value for money, they're hard to beat. They're a nice small, dinky size so I'll carry one with me for my evening walks in the dark and also put one in the car.


----------



## dholdi

They zoom by extending the lens end not twisting it.
Try them with a 14500 3.7v battery, they are like lasers


----------



## J306TD

evoke said:


> I got my 6 torches today. I had almost forgotten about them as I ordered them on 03 October so delivery took over a month. For the price I paid (basically a tenner for 6 torches delivered) I really cannot complain.
> 
> I put a single AA battery into each torch and got a 100% success rate! I was expecting a few of them not to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're supposed to be zoomable but I'm not sure how that works. I've tried twisting the front end but the diameter of the light projected on a wall stays the same.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really happy with them and for value for money, they're hard to beat. They're a nice small, dinky size so I'll carry one with me for my evening walks in the dark and also put one in the car.


That's a lot of torches

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## evoke

dholdi said:


> They zoom by extending the lens end not twisting it.
> Try them with a 14500 3.7v battery, they are like lasers


Bingo!

Now that I know they work I'll look into getting 14500 batteries and a charger.


----------



## chongo

evoke said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Now that I know they work I'll look into getting 14500 batteries and a charger.


Have you a link for these bad boys:thumb: I mean the torches.


----------



## Wrigit

This is an awesome little torch, combined with the 14500 battery.
Thank you for the heads up!
bought 3 and just so useful.


----------



## evoke

chongo said:


> Have you a link for these bad boys:thumb: I mean the torches.


Hi chongo,

Look up eBay UK item number 252557079383

Great value, but they'll take a month to arrive.


----------



## r18jsh

dholdi said:


> They zoom by extending the lens end not twisting it.
> Try them with a 14500 3.7v battery, they are like lasers


dholdi any chance you could take a couple comparison pictures using AA and using the 14500?


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Mine arrived yesterday and it's more than bright enough with just an AA!


----------



## gav21041981

Bought a few of these. Cracking little torches. Handy to keep in the glove box too


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I'm waiting for my 14500 batteries to arrive, should be here soon I hope - then...."Let there be light"


----------



## dholdi

r18jsh said:


> dholdi any chance you could take a couple comparison pictures using AA and using the 14500?


I tried earlier with my phone but they didn't turn out very well.
Will try again sometime over the weekend with a proper camera.
Cant promise when as its a busy one with Guy Fawkes.


----------



## DouglasH

evoke said:


> I got my 6 torches today. I had almost forgotten about them as I ordered them on 03 October so delivery took over a month. For the price I paid (basically a tenner for 6 torches delivered) I really cannot complain.


Noticed yours are model D502, a different model from the earlier ones, which were D526 with black rubber switch.


----------



## wecan438

which is the best way to deal with stone chippings they are very deep on the paintwork I am new to this but would love to come up to the standard some of you people are at


----------



## Mnbrennan

I bought the Wolfteeth version from Amazon. Yes I paid a little more but got 2 batteries and a charger.

Apparently I have some swirls to fix!

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/581da645df46c/20161105_091444.jpg?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## evoke

wecan438 said:


> which is the best way to deal with stone chippings they are very deep on the paintwork I am new to this but would love to come up to the standard some of you people are at


Hi mate, welcome along.

You may want to start a new thread in the appropriate section for this question.


----------



## evoke

DouglasH said:


> Noticed yours are model D502, a different model from the earlier ones, which were D526 with black rubber switch.


Yeah, I did a bit of looking around on eBay from the original link and found the ones I ordered. I wanted several in case some didn't work, then at least I'd have a couple that did work!

They're also advertised as 500 lumens but I'd take that with a huge pinch of salt.


----------



## dholdi

Couple of photos as promised to show the difference between AA and 14500 batteries.


----------



## r18jsh

dholdi said:


> Couple of photos as promised to show the difference between AA and 14500 batteries.


Thanks dholdi :thumb:, mind made up now off to purchase some 14500 batteries


----------



## JB052

Any recommendations for the 14500 batteries and charger?


----------



## evoke

JB052 said:


> Any recommendations for the 14500 batteries and charger?


+1

I've done a lot of research on this. I haven't made a final decision yet but I'd avoid the bundled items of batteries + charger as the batteries supplied with be 600-750mAh so will tend to drain very quickly.

If you can, buy the charger separately and go for 14500 batteries that have upwards of 1500mAh capacities.

I guess most people will know this already but just in case anyone was wondering, the mAh rating of a battery is the electrical current drain a battery can sustain over an hour before it drains.

So, a 650mAh battery can only take a sustained drain of 650mA before it drains in one hour.

A 2500mAh battery can sustain a drain of a full 2.5 Amps for an hour before it will drain.

In other words, it will last longer.


----------



## pxr5

I'm after a new torch too. Thing is I've already got a lot of good quality 18650 batteries and a coupe of good chargers (A nitecore and Xstar 2A SP2), so can anyone recommend one from ebay or amazon that uses these batteries, but without the batteries and charger with it. There seems to be loads on there, but sorting the wheat from the chaff is a challenge.


----------



## Mugen

*pxr5* Im planning to buy this torch 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ThorFire-F...F8&qid=1478643744&sr=8-1&keywords=thorfire+c8

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/40861


----------



## pxr5

Mugen, excellent thanks for the links - looks promising and with great reviews.


----------



## kingswood

2 came, 1 didn't work but for the money can't complain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman

Mine arrived a few days ago. Just over four weeks from ordering.
Brilliant quality, wish I had ordered two.
Thanks for the heads up.
Dm


----------



## Nidge76

Just spotted this thread and ordered 3 of these to try out. If they work I will get some of the better batteries.

Thanks.


----------



## tightlines

got my refund today as i never got it ordered on the 13th september,they said they have sent two more after me sending messages telling them ive not got the first one.
they asked me to give them 5 star feed back dont think so.


----------



## rambo1969

Got mine today.
Very bright.
But the on/off switch is far to small and hard to use.


----------



## Nidge76

My order of 3 torches arrived today after a 2 month wait and they all work so I am happy.


----------



## E60525d

How is everyone getting on with this torch? Bright enough to find swirls?


----------



## E60525d

E60525d said:


> How is everyone getting on with this torch? Bright enough to find swirls?


Any views on this?


----------



## GP Punto

Such a sucker for good torches, along with fountain pens, mechanical pencils, good notebooks, wallets, the list goes on.

This looks a really good torch, am I right in saying its only one AA battery thats needed? Useful to have by your spare wheel as well as round the house.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I think I ordered three - one was DOA, another lasted a couple of weeks and the third is [I think] kicking around in the car somewhere.

But hey, they're cheap as chips and let you see in the dark. As for 'swirl spotting', I can't say as I never tried one for that.

How about making your own torch as per the thread on the subject, although it will cost you a few quid more.


----------



## Deje

Take a look at Convoy S2+ .


----------



## markcaughey

I have 2, bought them from a UK seller on eBay for around £10 each. they are great and do the job just fine

Here is a few photos of me using the torch during the last detail I done on my car


----------



## Nidge76

I've just been using mine when polishing my car. It's fairly bright but only illuminates a small area.

For the money it's pretty good. Sorry for the poor phone picture but hopefully it gives you an idea.










Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07

markcaughey said:


> I have 2, bought them from a UK seller on eBay for around £10 each. they are great and do the job just fine
> 
> Here is a few photos of me using the torch during the last detail I done on my car


how far from the panels are you holding your torch?

I have one of the cree ones in the provided link on page 1 and doesn't show them up as clear as that


----------



## markcaughey

I hold the light roughly between 20-30 inch from the panel and they Pics were taken in my garage with all other lights switched off which I find also helps when inspecting paint

here is the link to where I bought mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-T6-L...618880&hash=item4d47881560:g:GOsAAOSw4CFYpqKc

Also I'm using the 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery which makes the torch slightly brighter than 3 AAA batteries


----------



## the_jj

hi guys, just want to let you know ive just got 3 today, only took around 2 weeks to get here, they all work. Think i need to get some stronger batterys as ive only used cheap ones from the £1 shop to see if they work. But well worth the money.


----------

